

Experts awed by Anglo-Saxon treasure found by a bloke with a metal detector - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/25/world/europe/25treasure.html?em

======
tptacek
There was a good NPR piece about this yesterday, which went into some detail
about the disrepute the "detectorists" (hobbyists with metal detectors) are
in, and how unfair that is given the close collaboration they've developed
with museums over the last N years.

~~~
ijhnoih
They aren't helpful if the dig into a new site disturbing the archeology to
get at the 'treasure'. This was a ploughed field - it was about as disturbed
as you can get.

------
codeodor
If 1/2 goes to the farmer and 1/2 the guy with the metal detector, who is
paying for the dig and what do they get out of it?

------
zandorg
Pretty good! I'm glad he gets half.

